# Installing nividia-driver-304: kernel missing linux support



## mikepwagner (Oct 24, 2016)

When I tried to install nvidia-driver-340 on my laptop, psk said it was going to install nvidia-driver-340-340.91_1 and linux_base-c6: 6.8_1

When I said "yes", pkg said:

```
[1/2]  Installing linux_base-c6-6.8_1...
Cannot install package: kernel missing Linux support
pkg: PRE-INSTALL script failed
```
Is there a way around this?

Mike


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2016)

`kldload linux`


----------



## mikepwagner (Oct 25, 2016)

I found the "how to", and that helped. I do have one issue:

I added the following line to /etc/rc.conf

```
kld_list="nvidia nvidia-modeset"
```
I think that I see some kind of error message at boot time about "nvidia-modeset" not found or something along those lines.

What log would that message be in? Is it an important error message?

Thanks


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 25, 2016)

mikepwagner said:


> Is it an important error message?


No, x11/nvidia-driver-304 doesn't have an nvidia-modeset module. You can remove it from kld_list if you want, but there is no harm (other than an error message at boot) if you leave it in. To remove it you can use `sysrc kld_list-="nvidia-modeset"`.

I don't know if you've used my howto from Thread 52311 but I've edited it to make this clearer.


----------



## mikepwagner (Oct 25, 2016)

tobik said:


> No, x11/nvidia-driver-304 doesn't have an nvidia-modeset module. You can remove it from kld_list if you want, but there is no harm (other than an error message at boot) if you leave it in. To remove it you can use `sysrc kld_list-="nvidia-modeset"`.
> 
> I don't know if you've used my howto from Thread 52311 but I've edited it to make this clearer.



I did use your howto, and it was extremely helpful. Thanks very much for that.


----------

